# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [Thierryler] Rejoint l'quipe de rdaction

## Daniel Adam

Thierryler rejoint l'quipe de rdaction sous l'gide JAVA. Flicitations et bon courage.

----------

